# cable alimentation Mac Book



## cbarbier (5 Février 2008)

Bonjour, c'est ma 1ère visite sur ce forum. Je possède un MacBook depuis Noël. Jusque là c'était parfait mais aujourd'hui je ne peux pas démarrer et la petite lumière rouge ou verte censée s'allumer sur le cable d'alimentation ne s'éclaire pas. J'ai vérifié : la prise de courant fonctionne, est ce que l'adaptateur serait déjà mort?


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2008)

Essaye ca


----------



## Lamar (5 Février 2008)

Salut,

tu peux aussi essayer de bouger un peu la partie qui se branche sur le MacBook, j'ai constaté une sorte de faux contact parfois sur mon MacBook.
Tiens-nous au courant.

Nicolas


----------



## cbarbier (6 Février 2008)

Merci de ta réponse, j'avais déjà trouvé cette page mais je n'avais pas osé! En fait hier soir tout fonctionnait à nouveau mais avec des coupures : faux contact dans le cable?


----------



## cbarbier (13 Février 2008)

Bonjour
le voyant du cable de mon macbook refuse de s'allumer sauf... si j'enlève la batterie... quand j'enlève la batterie, le voyant vert s'allume et la batterie charge mais si je remets la batterie et qu'ensuite je débranche le cordon, plus rien ne se passe quand je le rebranche. J'ai essayé la procédure décrite dans l'article indiqué par jpmiss. Sans succès. Il m'est déjà arrivé de ne pas pouvoir démarrer mon Macbook (acheté à Noël=déception!) Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## kmif (13 Février 2008)

appel l'applecare car tu es encore sous garantie  profites en!
0825 888 024


----------



## swannpy (8 Août 2010)

Après quelques recherches sur le net, je confirme que des problèmes d'alimentation existent suite à la probable rupture de fils du cable.
Le mien, je suis obligé de le titiller pour que le jus passe, au niveau de la connexion magsafe.

Je ne compte plus le nombre d'ordinateur portable de la pomme que j'ai pu avoir, mais c'est la première fois que je rencontre ce problème. Je dis ça à ceux qui oseraient prétendre que je ne prends pas soin de mon matériel, je suis plutôt assez maniaque, et il m'est rarement arrivé de me prendre les pieds dans le cable. 
J'ai encore des anciens ordi qui marchent avec leur alim d'origine, mon powerbook a deux ans et je suis obligé de changer l'alimentation, ainsi que la batterie = 218.
Donc, je souhaitais connaitre l'avis d'utilisateurs ayant trouvé des batteries, et des alim génériques, et qui en sont satisfaits.
merci


----------

